# 5 month old baby in liver failure



## Kaye

Kayden needs our prayers. He needs a miracle and his mother needs support....
https://www.gofundme.com/29fhyjt3
He's on ventilators and sedated for pain. They have no clue about the origin of this problem or why it has gotten so bad so fast. Last month he went to the doc with severe flu-like symptoms and now they're trying to ween him off of life support. Please pray for him and his family!! Thank you


----------



## Alexz7272

I will keep them in my thoughts, I hope he gets better soon


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I pray that he gets well!


----------



## TAH

Praying for sure.


----------



## CinnamonEli

I suppose it can't hurt to pray twice  saw your post on BYC too


----------



## Kaye

CinnamonEli said:


> I suppose it can't hurt to pray twice  saw your post on BYC too


Thank you twice!! Please do continue to pray for him. He continues to hang in there
And on a happier note: yay! I have a BYC friend here!! Lol


----------



## CinnamonEli

Kaye said:


> Thank you twice!! Please do continue to pray for him. He continues to hang in there
> And on a happier note: yay! I have a BYC friend here!! Lol


There are a few others from BYC here.  I wouldn't know them all, but just a handful.
You're welcome


----------



## TAH

CinnamonEli said:


> There are a few others from BYC here. I wouldn't know them all, but just a handful.


@micah wotring @Poka_Doodle @LukeMeister


----------



## Kaye

Update: for Independence Day


----------



## micah wotring

Definitely praying.
God CAN do amazing things.
He listens to our prayers and answers in his own time. He cares about this little child. In the bible someplace (I forget exactly where) Jesus said you have not because you ask not. I truly believe that prayer can help. Genesis 18:23-? Abraham convinced God to spare soddom if their was enough Godly people in there. God listens to our prayers.

So, pray, people. Pray.

I will too.

MW


----------



## Poka_Doodle

I'm praying that he gets a miracle.


----------



## Kaye

Our prayers are not unheard. Kayden got to snuggle his mommy!! He Keeps fighting. Keep praying


----------



## Kaye

I've been told some very upsetting news. Now he has a blood clot on the brain, and the medicine made the small case of ecoli spread like crazy. He's turned a yellow color. The family has been called in. I will post an update as soon as I know something... We need you now more than ever. For him and his poor mother


----------



## TAH

Kaye said:


> We need you now more than ever


x2


----------



## Poka_Doodle

May the Lord be by your side during this and create a miracle for you.


----------



## TAH

I am praying that god would have his will in all this.


----------



## micah wotring

Definitely praying that God intervenes. Doctors can help but God has the final say. Things may not look very good for him but God is watching and will adjust when he sees fit. I sure hope it's soon though and that he gets better.


----------



## Kaye

Kayden ended his suffering and fighting yesterday. It is with the deepest regret that I have to make this post. You all deserve to know. His mother still needs us now more than ever as she lays her baby to rest and holds the hand of her oldest baby 
Continue to pray for Candyce and the rest of the family. Ive never been in her shoes and I wish that upon no one. No one is ever supposed to burry their child.... 
Pray he takes her hand to lead her thru this time of pain


----------



## BlessedWithGoats

I am soo sorry!!  Will be praying for the whole family.


----------



## TAH

I didn't even get this in my inbox. 

I am very very sorry to hear this. I will definitely be praying.


----------



## micah wotring

I will pray for them, especially the mom. Here's a recent post on my sisters blog about trust: http://lessonsindancing.blogspot.com/2016/07/another-lesson-on-trust.html

MW


----------



## Goat Whisperer

Very sad to hear this


----------



## Kaye

http://www.legacy.com/guestbooks/birmingham/kayden-james-bennington-condolences/180614430


----------



## Kaye

Late but beautiful. Written by family of Kayden


----------



## Kaye

True


----------

